# Bo-jofishlight dealer for area



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

If youown waterfront property and don't own a Bo-Jo then you need one. It gives a consistent source of food, which attracts fish. Check out their website at www.bo-jofishlight.com 

Buy now and pay no shipping! A great gift also. SHB 850-206-2449


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

that's pretty cool, did you invent that?


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

No, friends with Bob and Joe. It works great. One of their fathers built one awhile back and had it for years. SHB


----------



## George Morgan (Dec 10, 2012)

*New Bo-Jo light and website*

Hi Stuart,
Bob released a new hanging version of their fishing light a few months ago. 

The Bo-JoFishlight.com website is also greatly improved nowadays, with a lot of information about light colors, pond management, etc.

They actually sell a huge number of lights in the Florida area for people who are fishing for snook in particular.

They still have discounts available from time-to-time on the website, too.


----------

